# Metronidazole(Metro) query



## jay021181 (May 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a Tanganyikan tank which consists of

trophues bemba red x8
trophues morilos x8
trophues bulu points x12

neolamprologys brichardi albino x5
neolamprologys brichardi x4

2 gold comps
3 calvus
8 Julidochromis Marlieri

My questing is if if my tropheus get bloat, heaven for bid. Is it ok for me to use Metronidazole(metro) even though i have other fish in the same tank???

Will my other fish like the calvus, signatus, Julidochromis and the brichardi get effected in any way??

thanks

Jay


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure but I have used Metro in a Tropheus community tank without problems to those that did not have bloat. Success rate for those with bloat was pretty low. Think I may have been better treating the tank AND setting up a treatment tank (higher dose and multi antibiotic) for those with symptoms.


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

From what I've read, metro is safe for all fish. I wouldn't worry about it, and besides, you may not have a choice.

I'm curious about your set up and stocking list. How big is the tank and are you holding adults or juvies? How are they all getting along?

pete


----------



## jay021181 (May 23, 2008)

I have a 6x18x18. they are still juvis.

They all seem to be going fine.... no aggression yet...

I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Metro for me hasn't worked in any tropheys bloat case yet. Clout is the best stuff. It is very powerful but for me i know it will save tropheus when they get bloat. Metro doesn't do it for me.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

fishboy11 said:


> Metro for me hasn't worked in any tropheys bloat case yet. Clout is the best stuff. It is very powerful but for me i know it will save tropheus when they get bloat. Metro doesn't do it for me.


Really??? Metro is magic tropheus powder at least for me, but I also dosed it about 10x the recommended dose... Clout is just so hard on the nitrogen cycle IMO.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

I have to agree with the Metro treatment. As soon as i see a troph stop eating or spitting the food it's time to throw in some Metro tablets and treat the tank for a week. I've had little success with metro in the more advanced stages of bloat however, and Clout may still be the best and last resort. Keep an eye on them! :thumb:


----------

